# 40 and just had ovarian drilling, overweight what are my chances?



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello girls  

Or should I say ladies, it has been sometime since I posted as I had given up any hope of ever being a mum again.  However recently I was diagnosed with an ovarian cyst of 6cm on left ovary.  With only two weeks to prepare it is now 4 weeks on Thursday since I had the cyst removed and 4 weeks on Friday since my consultant told me they had also drilled holes in my ovaries while I was under the anaesthetic.  Obviously I am grossly overweight due to PCOS but am dreading to even think I could be lucky enough to fall pg now.  The consultant has said she will give me time to recover from the op then send me another appointment out in the post to go in and discuss my options again.  She reckons I could be pg within about 3/4 month of taking Clomid again and is talking about sending me back to see Professore Murdoch at the Clinic in Newcastle.  However I am to frightened to even think or even hope that I might get the chance at being a parent again at my age with everything that I have gone through.  Have any of you got any success stories for me, I could do with a little hope from someone who has been successful.  We still haven't' started bd yet as since the op I have been really poorly with a bad stomach bug.  Now dh has come down with it 'will we ever get back to it' lol!

Well I hope you can give me some hope, someone please!

Now I may be back for good and posting alot again.

Living in Hope

Helen.

P.S.

Thanks for listening to me ranting and raving.  I really appreciate it girls. xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Helen

Sorry, I don't know the answer to your question but what I would say is that you aren't totally past it at 40, even if the odds aren't so good as for younger people.  I'm older than you and not ready to give up yet! If you are just at the Clomid stage just now, you have plenty other options even if the Clomid doesn't work (but hopefully it will!).  Hope you are feeling better soon - sending you lots of positive vibes.    

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Helen, Just wanted to say hi and to wish you lots of luck for your tx.  Your consultant sounds quite hopeful so I think you should listen to him/her and give it your best shot...as the saying goes...'you've got to be in it to win it'.  Wishing you tuns of   and  

Best wishes, Sharon


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Ellie and Sharon,

Thank you for you positive replies. I do feel alot better now. I am just waiting for my appointment with the Gyny to discuss going back to Fertility Clinic for the Clomid. DH and I have discussed it thouroughly and he seems to think the same as me, having the ovarian drilling without knowing she was going to do it is like we have been given a 2nd chance so we are going to grab it with both hands. As you said Sharon ' you have to be in it to win it lol.

Thanks again girls
Much appreciated.

Love Helen 
p.s Loads of  to you both too and good luck.[br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 17:58Hi,

Me again! Well I got a letter off the Gyny today seems she forgot what she said to me about follow up appointment. However the good news is the cyst was benign so I am pleased about that. I rang and asked why there was no follow up appointment and explained to her secretary what she had said to me so she is going to hunt down my records and get back to me. So we will have to wait and see. I am a bit disappointed she forgot what she had said to me but my head keeps telling me she probably forgot too. She has alot of patients I suppose she can't remember what she said to them all! So here's hoping as my gp didn't seem to happy about us ttc again especially with my hubby having back problems. Never mind I suppose we will just have to wait and see what comes back from the phone calls ey!

Just thought I would let you know what was happening anyway.

I love this site everyone is so understanding of each others plight to conceive and it so helps just to talk to ppl in the same boat doesn't it. 

Well I must be off. Hope to here from you soon girls and loads of  to us all ey!

Love Helen.xxx


----------

